# Son feels like he needs to pee, but can't.



## Amy2

It just started, maybe an hour ago.  Does anyone know what this likely means?
Thank you!


----------



## DustyKat

Does he have any other symptoms? Pain? 

When did he last pee and was it normal? As in amount, colour etc.


----------



## my little penguin

Have you called his GP? And /or gi?


----------



## Amy2

We're waiting on the call back from the GI.  

"It's not burning exactly, but it's an annoying feeling, a tingling, feels like I need to go, but nothing is there."

So, not a feeling of being full of pee and not being able to go.  No other pain or symptoms.


----------



## Mehita

This happens to my son too! Twice now. No idea what it is and neither do the docs. I just have him drink a ton of water to create a real need to pee and then it goes away. Distraction helps too, otherwise he'll sit there and focus on it and make it feel worse.

Very interested to hear what your doctor says...


----------



## DustyKat

I hope you don’t have to wait too long for a call back and you soon have answers. :ghug:

Certainly that feeling he has is common with a UTI. He is drinking plenty of water? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Ki3

I am a 13 year old girl and I get this too!


----------



## DustyKat

Actually thinking back on it Matt had a similar issue in 2011, although he did have pain and vomiting associated with it…

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showpost.php?p=301885&postcount=502

He was fully checked out via bloods, urine spec and ultrasound. Nothing showed up and it resolved on its own…

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showpost.php?p=306258&postcount=535

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Amy2

Son is feeling much better now, but they want him seen within 24 hours of when it started, so we are heading to the pediatrician's office in the morning.


----------



## DustyKat

Thanks for the update Amy.  

It is good to hear that your lad is feeling better! :ybiggrin: 

Good luck with the appointment hun, I hope it was just a ‘glitch’. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Amy2

No UTI and he's feeling fine, now.


----------



## Jmrogers4

Glad he is feeling better Amy, hope it continues.


----------



## mish2575

I get this occasionally.  I thought it was from a fistula BUT I think i finally figured out it was from washing my vaginal area with Hibiclens (for my hidradenitis).  

I doubt this will help but if it comes back, maybe he got soap in his urethra or something like that.


----------



## Amy2

He had the feeling again yesterday, but not as bad.  It's happening when he first wakes up, so not after a shower or anything.  He thinks that it may be caused by not eating enough after he's taken his Pentasa.

Unfortunately, he doesn't have a great appetite.


----------



## Mehita

How old is he?


----------



## Amy2

He turned 17 in November.


----------



## mish2575

Amy2 said:


> He had the feeling again yesterday, but not as bad.  It's happening when he first wakes up, so not after a shower or anything.  He thinks that it may be caused by not eating enough after he's taken his Pentasa.
> 
> Unfortunately, he doesn't have a great appetite.


mine would last a full 24 hours, i'd wake and it would feel like it.  Chances are that it is not soap/shower/substance related but i wouldnt rule it out.   

I was SURE, in my mind, that it was a fistula but after not using Hibiclens in that area for many months, i havent had the problem.

:blush:Forgive me, but is he at an age where he masterbates?  could he be using something that irritates it like the Hibiclens did for me?


----------



## Mehita

That is why I was wondering how old he is as well. My son is almost 14, just starting puberty, and that never crossed my mind until my husband mentioned it. I'm letting him tackle that conversation! But, seriously, my husband said the feeling or sensation of needing to pee... kind of similar. Just a thought.


----------

